# Does your cat sneeze?



## Victor (Apr 8, 2020)

Ever  have a sneezing cat? Mine sneezes a few times a day. Looks and acts normal--face okay. Nice and friendly.
My vet said he looked okay, last year. Does your cat have allergies?
 I had my apt. totally cleaned last week, still sneezes.

Now, the vet clinics in my area will not permit their owners in the building.
We must wait in the car. The pet goes inside, not us. Frankly, I don't trust vets enough
without my presence in the room. They can just do a cursory job.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)

Common I guess...
.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2020)

(((Ken)))
Hugs to you.  You are so funny & creative.  All the time!
Cats are hilarious!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, @Victor
I've never met a cat who doesn't sneeze.  So funny, when they are finished they look so offended!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 8, 2020)

Maybe they have the virus


----------



## Keesha (Apr 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> So funny, when they are finished they look so offended!


Yes. Like you did something to cause it.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 9, 2020)

My cats certainly sneeze, and not to minimize their discomfort, it can be fairly comical!  Often they are serial multiple sneezes.  As pets can suffer allergies, a vet told me that running a humidifier or air conditioning in the summer can help minimize their discomfort.


----------



## Victor (Apr 9, 2020)

It is* not* funny to me. Real cat lovers would take this as a  possible symptom of a problem.
You can laugh at a person sneezing too, but they may have a cold or poor health.
Keesha: pets do not get the virus (except for 1 cat in Belgium).
It's not a frivolous question.      Thank you Fyrefox.
        Your friend, Victor.


----------

